# Dayton nearing completion!



## Bikephreak (Aug 22, 2010)

The Dayton Model 172 "Motorbike" is nearing completion! I just got the new wheels laced up. They are a nice set of New Departure Model A, laced with modern DT spokes to a new set of Velocity Blunts. The tires should be here early in the week. I am using some 700 x 40 cream colored tires that should look neat on this bike. I am getting a new skip tooth chain from a good friend tomorrow. I got a little crafty and made a seat post from a steel tube so I can clamp the saddle on high enough in the air for my lanky legs. I know it isn't 100% accurate, but this is going to be my daily rider, commuter, fun town bike. I should be riding it this week! Possible truss rods as well soon... I may re-paint it, but not sure yet. This has been a great project! Thanks to Bob for working with me. This one will be ridden for years to come...


----------



## MartyW (Aug 22, 2010)

Good lookin bike! It looks like it will be fun to ride. I wouldn't worry about the 100% accurate thing you built it to ride and enjoy that is the important thing!!


----------



## yewhi (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice actually.  I'm planning to build a similar wheelset for my current project.  I was never quite certain how the blunts would look in proportion to the frame (mines an old Trail Blazer motobike with similar dimensions).  It looks good!  The cheapest I've been able to find blunts drilled for 36 holes has been 69.00 from prowheelbuilder.com.

Also curious about your tire chioce,  I was considering 700x40 creme colored electra amsterdam tires.  What else have you found?

Again,  Great old functional build!

Tim


----------



## Bikephreak (Aug 22, 2010)

The blunt look good. Velocity also makes a 35mm Rom (p35?) That would look nice. I am using the Amsterdam tires.  It should be sweet Wednesday evening...


----------



## yewhi (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah I took a close look at the p35's.  I like the wider profile but the only draw back was cost.  They are about 25% more.  Justified if you're building an All mountain rig and need the extra strength but not so much for this type of application.

Can't wait to see it completed.

TCN


----------



## Bikephreak (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought about the P35s, but decided that the blunts would be perfect for this application. The rim profile is very similar to a metal clad rim, & the P35 is very close as well (maybe closer). I have had great results from Velocity rims. They have a burl finish that is a photographic woodgrain image if anyone is interested in a modern rim that looks like wood. I am chomping at the bit to ride this bike. I am not positive is I should refinish it. It still has the original transfers, but the paint is pretty poor. I will post some pictures later this week when it is done (I might not have the fenders & drop stand mounted yet).


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 22, 2010)

Fantastic bike, I love that era, do you think the builders ever thought it would last into the next century to be a daily commuter? Truly, it is a testament to its craftsmanship, of a by gone era, enjoy!


----------



## Bikephreak (Aug 23, 2010)

I am thrilled to have a couple of bikes like the ones I saw in museums like Greenfield Village & Carillon Park when I was a kid! I still remember seeing DAYTON chain wheels & shaft drive bikes back then. I have memories of the beautiful head badges on the bikes on display. The technological advancements, materials applications, and production techniques that were used on these bikes are wonderful pieces of Americana, sadly lost in our era of trade agreements and conglomerates... I love knowing a little bit about the people behind the marks... Col. Pope & George Huffman in the cases of my bikes. I have had astonished reactions talking with people of how Huffman moved production from NY to Ohio & so many people got to keep their jobs!!! Try that today! When someone hollers out "Get on the sidewalk! Roads are here because of cars!" I enjoy occasionally & politely stating that actually it was A.A. Pope starting the Better Roads Movement... Getting very excited to get the tires & nos chain today! I will have some more fun this evening!!!


----------



## sam (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd point out that Canadian bikes used steel clencher rims in 700 or 28" size drilled for 36 holes.These fit perfict to these old bikes and modern tires work on them.


----------



## ericbaker (Aug 25, 2010)

I was going to lace those velocity blunts up in woodgrain but then found out how expensive they are, for me to employee purchase them at 20% below wholesale was about $60 per rim. 

Love that chainring. sweet ride, im struggling with the same refinish dilema that you are, my 1900ish safety project has poor paint overall but still has most of the original handpainted gold pinstriping thats just beautiful, don't think I can stand to cover it up.


----------



## ericbaker (Aug 25, 2010)

I was going to lace those velocity blunts up in woodgrain but then found out how expensive they are, for me to employee purchase them at 20% below wholesale was about $60 per rim. 

Love that chainring. sweet ride, im struggling with the same refinish dilema that you are, my 1900ish safety project has poor paint overall but still has most of the original handpainted gold pinstriping thats just beautiful, don't think I can stand to cover it up.


----------



## Bikephreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, I am starting to think I will leave the finish. I just hope I look that good when I am 92... I really love Velocity rims. Great people with superior products. The wheel build is a little costly, but will last & last. The rim profile looks proper to me. I thought hard about their burl wood finish, but decided to go with black as this bike had black rims when new (with a red stripe & pinstripe according to an old catalogue). I have it rideable now. Pictures with the tires soon! Fenders up next!


----------



## yewhi (Aug 25, 2010)

The wood finished rims just don't look natural.  My plan is to paint them black and then pinstripe with the secondary color.  Great profile not to take advantage of making them look as original as reasonable possible.  I also agree regarding the finish.  Keep it as is. I love that patina and the original markings.


----------

